# Cleveland CG1 Tour Irons



## Mungoscorner (Sep 29, 2011)

Back playing golf again,after a 3 year break,and although i love my Taylor Made TP combo's,they are now 8 years old,i think the time has come to buy something more up to date.
Tried a few different Irons at the range this evening,but have to say,the Clevelands really caught my eye.They look nice,feel nice (although i only hit the 7 iron) and most importantly,were nearly Â£300 cheaper than the other irons i had shortlisted.
So i'm looking for some feedback,before parting with my hard earned.Does anybody use these Irons,or know somebody that does ?


----------



## upanddown (Sep 29, 2011)

How much were they mate? 

http://golfdepot.co.uk/product/details/cleveland-cg1-tour-/


----------



## Mungoscorner (Sep 29, 2011)

upanddown said:



			How much were they mate? 

http://golfdepot.co.uk/product/details/cleveland-cg1-tour-/

Click to expand...

Local Pro shop wanted Â£269.00
They will loft and lie them,and thicken the grips for me,but most imporatntly,are onlys 5 minutes drive away,if i have any probs.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 30, 2011)

I had the CG1 blades, not the mix type set I think you're talking about.

They really are great clubs.  Mine were a bit battered as I mainly bought them to try the shaft and they were stupidly cheap but really liked them.


----------

